# Help: Biocornate/Septate Uterus



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Girls

Can any of you direct me to a trend or does anyone have a bio-cornate/ possibly septate uterus....

It was identified when i had my tubes checked that a biocornate uterus was noted, but later it has been noted that it could be a septate.   everyone tells u different...

I have had 1 IVF and resulted in a miscarriage and i am scarred that i may not be able to carry to term because of this or if im lucky enough to have more than 1 embroyo implant that i will lose them....


Thank you so much if anyone can tell me anything or should i get it removed, looked at etc....

mmcm xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

One of my friends has a bicornuate uterus and she catches easily enough 

She sadly had one ecoptic but both of her babies were born full term and perfectly healthy even if they were both on the small side.

I'm not saying that it isn't an issue that you need to look into, but there are lots of women with perfectly normal uterus' that miscarry too xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mmcm I have an odd uterus it is worth having detailed 3d scans or hysteroscpy. It is possible to have the septum surgically removed. There is a higher incidence of miscarriage withsetum issues.
Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you are London based there is a professor Stuart campbell is a radiology expert ( appt via create clinic) mr trew at 92 Harley St does surgery.
Good luck


----------

